# Nervous about hacking alone!



## ohdearme (20 October 2014)

Hello hello! 
(I'll try not to make this massively long!)

  Basically, in December, I will be looking after my friend's horses for about a month (her son is moving to France, so she's going to go with & help). I always ride the same horse of hers, and we hack out maybe twice a week. She has told me that there is a menage nearby (a 15/20 min hack away) that I can use, as I would love to do some schooling with the horse that I ride while she is away.
  The issue is that I've never hacked alone before, and the idea does make me a little bit nervy...plus the owner says the horse is spookier when hacking alone. I'd like to be able to 'bite the bullet' and wish for the best, but I am worrying about a lot of 'what ifs'... It is all roads near me (some of them quite main) so being chucked is a big concern, for both me (possible broken bones eek) and her (I have no idea where she would end up, lots of roads, possible accident, having to tell the owner if something happens etc)! I have read hacking alone advice, and if I do end up hacking her, I will have dog tags, ICE numbers, hi-vis, medical info etc.

Just wanted some advice really on hacking alone, how to up confidence & reduce nerves, as I really do want to do some schooling with her (she certainly needs it!) and I hate the idea of just not riding for a month! 

Thanks!

PS there is nowhere else I could do any schooling, as all 7 horses are in 1 field & it is just a field, not a yard


----------



## Desert_rider (20 October 2014)

I mostly hack alone as more often than not there is no one around to hack out with. I think many horses are spookier alone, they are herd animals after all. They can also pick up if you are nervous.
Does the lady you ride for hack the horse alone regularly? Maybe the first couple of times you could lead on the road bits and just ride the off road bits until you build your confidence up. I find that talking to my share mare helps keep her calm as she realises she is not alone. Any dog walkers etc we encounter must think I am crazy as sometimes I have a full on nonsense conversation with her!


----------



## flirtygerty (20 October 2014)

Sing out loud, you don't have time to worry and it calms the horse, cos you're not worrying, sounds silly but it really works


----------



## ohdearme (20 October 2014)

Desert_rider said:



			I mostly hack alone as more often than not there is no one around to hack out with. I think many horses are spookier alone, they are herd animals after all. They can also pick up if you are nervous.
Does the lady you ride for hack the horse alone regularly? Maybe the first couple of times you could lead on the road bits and just ride the off road bits until you build your confidence up. I find that talking to my share mare helps keep her calm as she realises she is not alone. Any dog walkers etc we encounter must think I am crazy as sometimes I have a full on nonsense conversation with her!
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit concerned that she'll pick up on my nerves and be jumpier, making me more nervous etc! But I'm telling myself that I've got to hack alone at some point; I don't want to be held back by my nerves.
She hacks a lot, not too sure about alone or not, but when I asked the owner she says she's fine to hack alone, just spookier & that she's happy for me to take her out alone whenever I want. I'm definitely not the greatest rider, so the fact that she is happy for me to take her out alone gives me a bit of hope that she won't be too mental!
 Thanks for the advice (+ flirtygerty too), I'll definitely try that


----------



## Princess Rosie (20 October 2014)

Firstly if you are worried and haven't been to this particular menage before then maybe drive the route first if you can, that way you will already have the heads up on what potentially lies along the route (obviously there will be additional things on the day) but at least you will know where potential tricky bits to negotiate may lie, I've done this before hacking out my young mare and then I'm prepared for things like a rusty old tractor hiding in the bushes with just it's front peaking out (my mare is like Hovis and hates the tractors of terror!) and scary galvanised drinking troughs in sheep fields (for some odd reason!).  Then Sing as previously suggested, it helps relax you and makes you breath.  

The worst thing generally about hacking out alone is usually the thought of it, it's never usually as bad as you think it will be. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 October 2014)

Can someone walk or cycle with you the first time?


----------



## ohdearme (20 October 2014)

Princess Rosie - Great idea, thanks so much. I know that I overthink everything & hype myself up, so it probably will all go fine & I'll feel an idiot! 

Faracat - I have just asked a horsey friend if she would, and she says she'd be happy to walk with me, so that's reassuring


----------



## Redders (20 October 2014)

You could also just try really short hacks not far from the feild, like 5 min up the road and back and see how you get on, and go a bit further if you feel ok, or build up the time each time you go out, rather than go the full distance first.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 October 2014)

Can you do some practice runs while your friend is still here?
Perhaps she could walk with you 1st, then do some yard chores whilst you tootle off on your own a couple of times, then at least you will have had some practice x


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 October 2014)

You're doing this in December, yes? And now we are in October, albeit nearly the end of it. 

Sooooo....... plenty of time for you to think about how you will manage the situation.

The thought occurs to me that what you need is something like one of my horses, who regularly hack on their own, and they're used to going solo and don't make an issue of it unduly. Perhaps you know someone within your horsey circle or friends who's got a horse that WILL hack alone? So you could maybe hack out solo on a "hacking schoolmaster" to build your confidence up???? This is just a thought, I appreciate you may not be in this sort of position.......

But its just a thought, as it would be far easier to do your first solo hack on a horse that's happy with the situation, then riding a horse in a situation you're not really sure about TBH. 

The other alternative would be possibly to ask an instructor to give you a lesson or two between now and then? Just to help you with using your seat and riding forward confidently (which you'll have to do if hacking alone). Or even better, ask the instructor to come to the yard with you between now and then, and help you with the solo hacking so that you're fully confident - or as someone else has suggested, get the owner to help you while she's still here??? That would be best, I think, rather than feel you have to struggle on your own when you're not feeling confident. 

To hack solo, you need to be totally confident: any hesitancy or lack of confidence on your part and the horse will pick straight up on it. 

If you cannot get to the place where, by December, you ARE 100% confident, you are better not going out solo hacking. Full stop. For your safety and also the horse's. You need to be the herd leader to the horse in this sort of situation and if you're not confident, you won't be. Result: disaster. Please don't do it unless you're totally sure.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 October 2014)

redders said:



			You could also just try really short hacks not far from the feild, like 5 min up the road and back and see how you get on, and go a bit further if you feel ok, or build up the time each time you go out, rather than go the full distance first.
		
Click to expand...

If I tried that with my mare, she'd turn into a nappy monster. Turning on the spot is a big no no with some horses.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (20 October 2014)

Just a few things to add, as well as hi viz wear a BP, it will give you more confidence, and also be sure that your insurance is in place (sorry to be the voice of doom!), I thing you've had loads of good advice here.


----------



## NeilM (21 October 2014)

I think you have already had the suggestions I would have made, which would be first to ride the route with someone on foot to accompany you, and also to walk the horse out in hand, as this builds a better bond and also trust.

Talking or singing is also good, I used to talk to my lad when we first started hacking out alone, I don't know whether it was for his benefit or mine, but it certainly worked.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2014)

None of us know the area where you ride but if possible do a short circular hack on a pretty quiet route for your first solo hack.  Most of our hacking involves road work, although the ones nearest home are fairly quiet, although it does mean that you are more likely to meet a tractor than a car!
We have a great hack which takes 10 minutes, so is brilliant for situations such as yours or when rehabbing a horse.  Make sure that you can take your horse in the lead when hacking with your friend and if you have somewhere suitable, take a different, short route back to the yard.  Your horse will be concentrating on getting home, so won't worry too much about where his companion has gone.
Remember that you can (and imo should) school on your hacks.  You should always bring your horse back at least as mannerly and obedient as when you set off and that won't happen if you don't 'school'.  You should expect your horse to react quickly to your aids, perform smooth transitions and work from behind rather than being on the forehand.  You can easily do lateral work round parked cars/puddles/bushes etc.  You certainly don't need an arena to get the best out of your horse.


----------



## Wiz201 (22 October 2014)

when I first started hacking out on my own, I just went for 20 minute wanders around the block. No need to pressure yourself IMO. Also if you did feel unsafe, there is no problem in dismounting and walking, or setting off leading the horse first to the menage and then riding back?


----------



## Burnttoast (22 October 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			To hack solo, you need to be totally confident: any hesitancy or lack of confidence on your part and the horse will pick straight up on it. 

If you cannot get to the place where, by December, you ARE 100% confident, you are better not going out solo hacking. Full stop. For your safety and also the horse's. You need to be the herd leader to the horse in this sort of situation and if you're not confident, you won't be. Result: disaster. Please don't do it unless you're totally sure.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this is completely true. I got my hacking confidence back as a child on the pony that used to tank off with me by hacking alone, as I didn't have to worry about my companion. I have many times since been a little apprehensive and sometimes downright scared (albeit briefly) when hacking alone and I've never had a serious incident that has resulted in damage to me or the horse (which is what I'm guessing you mean by "disaster"). (Probably shouldn't say that - just wait till tomorrow's hack!) Sometimes it's necessary to build confidence by doing whatever activity it is that requires the confidence. I would definitely agree though that a certain measure of competence - be that achieved by improving the seat, or whatever's necessary - is required in order to ride through the nerves and do the right thing in a crisis automatically.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (22 October 2014)

Burnttoast said:



			I'm not sure if this is completely true. I got my hacking confidence back as a child on the pony that used to tank off with me by hacking alone, as I didn't have to worry about my companion. I have many times since been a little apprehensive and sometimes downright scared (albeit briefly) when hacking alone and I've never had a serious incident that has resulted in damage to me or the horse (which is what I'm guessing you mean by "disaster"). (Probably shouldn't say that - just wait till tomorrow's hack!) Sometimes it's necessary to build confidence by doing whatever activity it is that requires the confidence. I would definitely agree though that a certain measure of competence - be that achieved by improving the seat, or whatever's necessary - is required in order to ride through the nerves and do the right thing in a crisis automatically.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the horse really. H was a nappy nightmare when I got him, we're talking 45 minutes of planting, spinning, running backwards, bucking and the odd rear for good measure and that was just 5 metres up the track that led off the yard and I think a vast proportion of his behaviour could be attributed to my lack of confidence at the time. As soon as I thought "b****r this I am not going to have a horse that won't hack alone" things changed dramatically. I'm not saying it stopped overnight and he's still always "looky" on his own but it was obvious; as a rather green horse that wasn't used to going it alone, that he took his confidence from his rider and me faking bravery until I felt braver really helped. 

OP in terms of what helped when hacking solo, this is what I did...

Start leading group hacks - This would give you a gauge on how the horse is likely to behave solo. If she does nap do persevere and don't let another rider give you a lead past the scary thing unless you really need it. I always found it was twice as tough to get H past something if someone else had given him a lead past it the first time he acted up

Pick your days - I only ever hacked out alone on days when I was feeling brave, had no doubts and had the time to deal with any issues that cropped up (obviously this relates more to his napping than anything else). For me this was about setting us up for success and making every solo ride a positive experience for the both of us. 

Pick your route - We started with a short familiar route and once we were managing that we started going further afield. OP are there any circular routes near you that you could try taking her out on?

Persevere - In the early days I would force myself to ride that short familiar route every day for a week, meaning I had less time to work myself up as this daily hack became the norm and nothing to be afraid of. 

Good luck OP! As others have said you have plenty of time between now and then to get your nerves under control.


----------



## ohdearme (22 October 2014)

Thanks so much for all these replies, its really helped! I love riding, but do struggle sometimes with confidence...in the past I've stressed about something for ages before just giving myself a kick, doing it, then loving it! I seem to have such big plans in my head - things I want to do before leaving for uni (showjumping, hunting, an ODE/hunter trial sort of thing) - but I just feel stupid when I get so het up about just going for a hack! 

I definitely think that the first time I will have a friend walk with me. Either that, or lead her to the menage, give her a good workout, then ride back. The owner has said to just treat her like my own horse (and that's always been my dream, after all!), so I just need to get past this hurdle so I can start being more confident and doing more 

I think I'm making such a big deal over the hacking issue because it is a massive worry to me if something were to happen & I were to come off - a) because it's 100% roads, I would probably break something (only ever fallen off on grass before!) and b) I can just see her galloping off down the road, leaving me alone & with no idea of what to do! Usually though, the minute I actually get on is when my nerves disappear, so hopefully that means she won't' pick up on any tension and play up. 

Oh well...definitely in the bite-the-bullet phase now, I feel silly stressing over something that the majority of horse riders do frequently, many probably on greener/younger/spookier horses than this!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 October 2014)

Make sure that you have hi viz on both you and the horse, so that you are both easy to spot. Also put a dog tag on the tack somewhere with contact details on. Hopefully you won't ever get separated, but it will be reassuring that the horse can be identified and seen if something does happen.


----------



## Tiffany (22 October 2014)

Faracat said:



			Can someone walk or cycle with you the first time?
		
Click to expand...

^^^this^^^


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2014)

ohdearme said:



			I think I'm making such a big deal over the hacking issue because it is a massive worry to me if something were to happen & I were to come off - a) because it's 100% roads, I would probably break something (only ever fallen off on grass before!) and b) I can just see her galloping off down the road, leaving me alone & with no idea of what to do! Usually though, the minute I actually get on is when my nerves disappear, so hopefully that means she won't' pick up on any tension and play up. 

Oh well...definitely in the bite-the-bullet phase now, I feel silly stressing over something that the majority of horse riders do frequently, many probably on greener/younger/spookier horses than this!
		
Click to expand...


No need to feel silly!  You will be responsible for someone else's horse, in their absence.  It is only natural to want it all to go well and you have identified a possible source of problems.  However you have also done the sensible thing and asked for advice, you are obviously ready to take the necessary precautions.

I hope all goes well!


----------



## Skib (24 October 2014)

Bit late but I will add a few things to the useful equestrian advice.  It isnt true that one needs to be 100% confident and competent before hacking solo. Just as everyone drives a car on their own for the first time after taking the driving test, its the same with hacking solo. Everyone has to start and begin to get the experience. 
Just like driving tho, where one has driving lessons - you need to learn to hack and to hack riding first, and the particular horse needs to learn to hack your routes safely too. Again Maxwell compares horses to cars. You need safe brakes, steering and acceleration before going out onto a public highway. And that work is done partly in the school. 
My experience of hacking is that although it looks easy, and may well be on a horse of your own - for me every hack is different and to stay safe, I demanded the attention of the horse, riding transitions and getting her compliance every time we left the yard. I never fell off while sharing and remain someone who prefers to hack alone, provided the horse is OK with leaving other horses. You may find you like it.
Then I remembered that your hack is entirely on tarmac,  I wouldnt enjoy that. However, I can tell you I have fallen off twice onto tarmac and been unhurt, due to always wearing a body protector to hack - plus  heavy duty hat. Bit of bruising lower than the bp the first time, but nothing serious. Not my choice, but not every fall onto tarmac is serious even for an old lady like me.
In your place I would remember there are horses whose work is almost entirely on tarmac roads - Police horses - and see if you get ideas from their training. Michael Peace has interesting things to say about that  both in his books and at demos, I have been to. One of the things that was mentioned was leg  yield to keep a horse to the kerb between parked vehicles - At the time I was so new to riding I didnt know what leg yield meant - but now that makes sense.  It illustrates that hacking on roads is not simply getting on and hoping for the best, it is real riding. As a car driver I insisted that any horse I hacked would back up for me - so as to be safe and able to take a step back if we stopped too far forward at road junctions. 
One final thing - Michael Peace explained that not every horse that was bought for training proved right for Police work. If your horse presents problems, please stay safe and remember that. There is no shame in deciding that this route is not right for this particular horse to do solo.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 October 2014)

"Skib" you have said what I set out to say in my post, basically, but have said it far far better than I did!

Yes Michael Peace is a good reference point: his "think equus" philosophy is very helpful, and invariably practical in its essence. That sort of approach helped me with mine when I got him and he wouldn't hack solo. With the help of a knowledgeable expert, we had to go right back to groundwork with him, THEN when we did get out on to the road, we started off with me leading him out in hand first, then hopping on about half way round and riding him back to the yard.

Just a suggestion: if you are able to - ALWAYS go a circular route. I know someone who goes out one way, turns around, and comes back the same way - and she's got the most nappy horses in the area. We are lucky here in that every route we go on is circular, ranging from a 10 mins trot round the block, to 45 mins, to an hour, etc etc. 

I do a lot of road work: have to basically, coz else we'd never leave the yard.

Groundwork is the thing on which you will build your "herd leader" relationship; if you concentrate on that, you'll be laying down the basis of a good trusting relationship with the horse when you're out on the road and needing to know you trust each other.


----------

